# My little survivor - Escape <3



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is the story of Escape :mrgreen:

We took Escape, his mother and siblings when the litter was 2 weeks old.
His breeder had to get rid of all her mice, and Escape's mother is from our breeding.
We didn't plan to keep any of the babies, because they are not what we breed.

When Escape and his 2 brothers were 4 weeks our, we put them in a cage without the mother and girls.
The day after one of the boys were gone - Escape.
There was a bit of blood in the cage so we thought, that maybe the one had died and the two others had "cleaned up".
We look everywhere but there was not sign of him anywhere.

2 weeks later I was cleaning cages and put a small labcage (which we use as a transportcage) on the floor.
The top was just put on and not fastened.
I turned my back and continued cleaning cages. A second later I here a low and odd noise.
I look at the labcage, and who was sitting in it and looking up at me? - The cute little blue boy who disappeared.

Surprisingly, he was just fine. 2 weeks outside a cage - I have no idea how he has been eating and drinking, but he wasn't skinny at all.
So now he stays :lol: He is the sweetest thing ever!
So calm and tame. I cannot believe how he can be so sweet when he has been without human contact for 14 days :lol:

So meet the little survivor: *Naked Tails Escape* *<3*














































The born supermodel <3


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

so cute, lovely colour, a very good model too!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

I love this story, he is great!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He's REALLY cute!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

An endearing story.  Escape sure is the male supermodel now - posing for the camera and waaaay too sexy for his shirt. :lol:


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I would love to see a shot of your lightbox setup.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes, for no reason at all, something goes right! :lol:

Thanks for the story and the pix; he's a real cutie.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm very impressed how he survived - but he did and he stays :mrgreen: 
He has moved into a huge cage and now has his place next to my desk by my computer.
He is the only mouse, that my boyfriend has allowed outside the "petroom" :lol:


----------



## Muppet Ninja (Jul 8, 2010)

Awwww im after a mouse the same colour as him but cant seem to find one anywhere :-(


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

What a lovely story, and a beautiful little boy <3


----------

